# Moroccon SIM card



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Any suggestions for the best/ cheapest moroccon sim card for contacting the UK. I know IAM covers the whole country whereas Meditel only works so far down. Spanish friends last year bought an IAM sim but it appeared to use the credit very quickly. Dont know who the supplier was. As we will be heading to Dahkla we will need the full coverage.


----------

